

Google founders couldn't spell Googol? - 0abdd0e66h
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Googol

======
aj
Um no. They could and that is what they wanted to name Google _originally_

Off hand, I don't remember who it was, but their first investor misspelled the
name as Google on the check and they just took that as the name.

------
jacquesm
Bullshit, that domain was simply already taken. Googol.com was registered in
1995.

------
singer
The average person would have spelled Googol as "Google", so it was the
natural choice.

